# *!!URGENT HELP NEEDED!!*



## cubby23 (Jun 12, 2006)

OK this morning I go to check on my frogs and feed them, maybe around 11:30. First i feed my leucs, they are all fine and fat. I turn to my 2 tincs and I see one sprawled out on its belly w/ its legs out looking 100% dead. I pick up and remove the seemingly lifeless body and feed the other one who looks fine. Just as some last resort i decided to spray water on the "dead frog". As I walk outside and back to the house to think about what to do, his side started moving, and then his toe flicked. So I ran back to the tank and put 'em back in. It layed there motionless for several minutes than just got up and hopped off. Thoroughly disturbed by what just happened I thinking about everythign I ahd ever read on them, and I do not recall anything action like this. I then leave to go to the beach for the day.

I came home about an hour ago, and due to the morning's startling event I go to check on them. I find them under the hut both looking normal. The one that had "died" this morning just hopped off just fine. But the one that looked perfect this morning took one hop and went belly down w/ its legs out!!. What the hell is going on? They are now under my super watchful eye. Is this some sort of defense? 

Both are juvi D. tincs purchased july 10th from *****, they both have been perfect til today. They always eat all their hydei and have grown as expected since I got them. I cannot find a problem in my husbandry. I need this help FAST!!

P.S. The new site revamp looks nice.

Edit: Vendor name removed - Bill


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Are you dusting with calcium and vitamins? 
If yes, how often? If no, you should be.
What are temps in the tank like?
Do the frogs ever appear to be aggressive towards one another?

Generally, if a frog seizes up like that, it can possibly indicate a calcium defeciency, and in most cases (in my experiecnce), (when they do seize up) it is in reaction to a stressful event.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

ive never seen anything like that w/ my cb here. check the expiration date on your calcium supp and make sure it has vit d in it. are you using nekton rep as a vit supplement? only other thing i can think of is vit a toxicity?


----------



## cubby23 (Jun 12, 2006)

I usually dust every 10 days, I will check on the exp date. Should I dust more heavily? Is this fatal is the short term?


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Most dart keepers dust somewhere around every other feeding or more often.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

i dust every feeding w/ a fresh mix of herptavite and rep cal calcium(fine) w/ vit d. at this point i`d start dusting every day(feeding) for a week.


----------



## 311_dart (May 20, 2006)

I had a very similar problem in the past and it turned out to be a calcium deficiency due to the fact that I did not dust. I dust almost every day now and have had no problems since!


----------



## cubby23 (Jun 12, 2006)

OK I will be sure to dust everyday now for a good week. Thanks alot for the help, and to think I almost buried him.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

cubby23 said:


> OK I will be sure to dust everyday now for a good week. Thanks alot for the help, and to think I almost buried him.


and dust every day after that week until they are full grown...then you can decide whether to continue with daily dusting or go to a slightly less frequent rotation.

Bill


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

I had the same thing happen w/ my G. Aurotaenia. I contacted the seller who is a knowledgable breeder, and he told me it was Vit. Toxicity. He told me to get new supplements (rep-cal / hepavit) and it fixed the problem. It was weird, mine was going into seizures and acting dead, like you described, i rinsed him w/ some water, set him in the tank, and within a minute he was sitting up and soon hopping around again, but after that, if he exerted himself by hopping away from me, he would straighten out and seize and act dead again. After a few days of proper dusting at every feeding, he is fine. that was 10 mo. ago. he is strong and healthy now, calling like mad. I suggest getting new supplements.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I have some doubts as it being a toxicity to the vitamins. Typically this is what is seen due to an insufficiency of a vitamin and/or mineral. 


Ed


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm just posting my story and what happened, it worked for me!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Yes but your story has the right moral but wrong reason. As I said above the symptoms you posted are most commonly associated with a hypovitamin condition and the change to the new supplements makes this much more likely. In theory you could have been feeding so much vitamin A as retinol and/or vitamin E that you disrupted the ratio of A3:E but unless the levels of A or E were at levels to cause toxicity, then it wasn't due to "Vit. Toxicity"...... 


Ed


----------

